# RIP Gizmo - Word's cannot describe how much I loved you



## Bon (Aug 10, 2008)

My true love and joy just passed away moments ago in my arms. The last hour or so she deteriorated very quickly and we knew it was coming, the strength in her eyes that she had all throughout her ordeal was gone and we both knew it was time for her to go.

Thankyou to everyone who tried to help save her and please say a prayer for her. At the moment im going to go say my goodbyes to her once more, i am totaly devistated but thought people deserved to know for their help.

Rest in peace Gizmo, I will never forget you.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2008)

Rest in peace beautiful Gizmo .

I am so sorry you lost her, I hope you are coping ok :hug:.


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 10, 2008)

RIP sweetie...

My heart goes out to you.:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh no! She was such a fighter. I just can't believe she's gone. At least you know you did everything possible to heal her.

Binky free, Gizmo :sad:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Gizmo 

Rest in peace sweet girl

~Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so so sorry you lost Gizmo. I hadn't commented on her thread but I had been following it in the infirmary and was glad to see she'd been doing ok.... 

RIP girly ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

I'm thinking of you, Bon...

Jen xx


----------



## Haley (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh no- this is such horrible news. You did so much for her and she fought so hard.

I cant imagine how painful this is for you. Its just not fair how some bunnies are taken from us no matter how much we do to try and save them. 

You went over and above for her and Im sure she knew how much you loved her. 

Rest in peace sweet girl. We only knew you for a short time here, but we all could see how special and loved you were.

Haley


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

I am in absolute and terrible shock

I can't believe this 

I am so sorry , Bon

You did so well by her ..the very best care 
I'm so veryvery :bigtears:sorry :bigtears:
Binky free Gizmo!!!


----------



## EileenH (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so sorry...

Sweet dreams, little Gizmo:hearts


----------



## Offspring2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

So precious, sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, i am so very sorry. I, too, was following the infirmary thread, and really thought she was going to make it.

I am so sorry for your loss - such a beautiful, brave bun 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.:bigtears: RIP Gizmo, you are a beautiful bunny and you gave love far greater then your size.


----------



## Bon (Aug 11, 2008)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words, i havent stopped shaking or crying since she went, and ive been sick serveral times. I still can't believe shes gone.



We are going to bury her today in her favorite spot in the garden after the other bunnies have said their goodbyes also.

Again, thankyou to everyone.


----------



## mezeta (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh No!!! Bon I just saw this post I cant beleive it! 

RIP Gizmo xxxxx

You did everything you could for her Bon she was a very lucky bunny, I wish there was something I could say to make it better. If you ever want to chat feel free to PM me.

Big hugs!!! xxx


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry you lost Gizmo. She looked like she was healing nicely and was going to pull through. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. You are in my thoughts.



RIP Gizmo :sad:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I hope you and your family can start to heal. :hug:

Binky free, Gizmo.:rainbow:


----------



## marnarojas (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Bon, My name is Marna Rojas. I am an American,living in Acapulco, Mexico andsharing life with a beautiful little 2.5 year old New Zealand White named Mr. Bun. Since the New Year we have been battling an abscess under his jawline with much help from this list..........Randy and Maureen and Sas have been soooooo helpful and encouraging. They directed me to Gizmo's story and I have just read through it from beginning to end. I am at a loss for words and now, months later share with you in your sorrow for having lost your special little friend.:bigtears:Your journal and photos have helped me greatly as we have no rabbit-savvy vets here in Acapulco. We have been following the bacillin/zothramax protocol for the last week. Before that we were on Shotapen which is similar to bacillin but has another added component. We drew off 5 ml of puss and fluid on Friday night and Mr. Bun seemed to get some much needed relief but now 2 days later that abscess is filling right back up and fast!!!! So I think I will need to have it lanced tomorrow ASAP and begin the whole process that you so carefully detailed in your posts. Gizmo is our HERO and TEACHER. I have been crying all weekend thinking that it probably would be better to help Mr. Bun hop out of this life peacefully rather than put him through surgery and all that after care, but you have shown us that where there is a will there is a way and our little bunnies are definitely worth fighting for and I think as long as they see our caring efforts, they continue to fight. But I am so fearful Bon, and I'm wondering if you can shed any light on what may have cause such a rapid deterioration in Gizmo's state of health? What should I look for? I'm sorry to be perhaps opening up a painful wound again, and if you prefer not to go there I understand completely.

To you and your precious Gizmo RIP............MUCHAS GRACIAS

Marna and Mr. Bun


----------



## Bon (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there, sorry to hear about your problems, and im glad Gizmo can still help others even now.



I think the key word is nutrition, due to the location of the abscess eating will be very painful, and I think that although Gizmo was eating, it just wasn't enough or enough of the right stuff.

Before you start down the road I did, be fully prepaired, have the following at hand.



Strong daily painkillers

Critical Care (http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Critical-Care-1-pound--pr--015OXP011)

Sterile equipment and surfaces.

Digital Weighing scales.





The main thing is to make it as quick as possible. I won't lie, it is a horrible thing to do, but ask your vet to open it up as big as possible. If you only have a small wound to clean through it will become blocked up with puss as well as the skin trying to heal neading daily re-openings, not pleasent for you or your bun.

I normally gave Gizmo the painkillers an hour before doing the rest.

My other thread shows how I did it, on top of that I would reccommend using critical care to assist in feeding and weigh the rabbit daily, note down the weight somewhere so you can make sure he isnt loosing any.



Final point, be prepaired to give your bun lots of love and attention. I still miss Gizmo so much and wish I could have only had more time.

Good luck.


----------

